# Router Table Plate



## jpatwoodcraft (Dec 7, 2020)

Hey everyone,

After the holidays I am looking to add a router table to my Delta table saw and one of the things that I have been looking into is what the best router plate for me is. I am leaning towards the Rockler Pro for about $70, wondering if anyone has one and can give it either a yay or nay if if someone has another recommendation they think would be better.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I have no opinion whether the Rockler solid aluminum "Pro" plate is better than the less expensive Rockler phenolic version of the same plate. 

My only comment is that Rockler plates are a smaller size than most other common plates. Rockler router plates are 8-1/4 x 11-3/4 inch. Many other brand router plates are 9-1/4 x 11-3/4 inch. Other brands may have metric or other dimensions, so pay attention. 

Whatever you buy, make sure it fits in the hole. ... or make sure the hole you cut fits the plate.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

OK, size does matter..../ Just as important however, is the availability of inserts for the center hole. There are many brands and types. You can not typically mix one brand of inserts with a different brand of plate. 

This site has a mix of both:





Router Table Plates


Peachtree Woodworking is your one stop shop to Router Table Plates.




www.ptreeusa.com





Also on Ebay:








router table plates for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for router table plates at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------

